# System attachment tube mono strand Dgui style with gypsies tabs



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Interesting. Put it thru the paces & let us know how it works out :wave:


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

The system is ok, just need the finest leather and flexible.

this one is good too ...


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I will try on my next SS
Thx for the tip


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

All systems are ok but the best after hours of tests :


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I use the same set up on my dankung SS minus the tabs


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

This is the DK joseph_curwen made me want to adapt a classic slingshot.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes , l have a standard size luck ring and a ergo ring style dankung that i use the single loop system on

images just show the SS but i do use the single loop on them now .


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

Finished long time to fix everything, it's very easy!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tilou said:


> This is the DK joseph_curwen made me want to adapt a classic slingshot.


Which Dankung sling shot is that, do you have a link to that exact one ?

wll


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

I have the link, but it is on the fr forum.

you will not see the images, you must be registered and logged

http://lance-pierres.geekaddict.net/t772-essais-avec-le-dankung


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tilou said:


> I have the link, but it is on the fr forum.
> 
> you will not see the images, you must be registered and logged
> 
> http://lance-pierres.geekaddict.net/t772-essais-avec-le-dankung


OK, thank you anyway ... was just wondering what exact Dankung that is ?

wll


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

It looks like those two

Général dankung hunting slingshot










Large général dankung slingshot


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I never would have thought such a system would work, i.e. no hits on the band crossing the fork. But I guess with a pickle fork wrist dip, ammo wouldn't hit the tube. If it would hit the cross tube, no telling where the ammo would fly. But hey, if it works for you, it works for you.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I never would have thought such a system would work, i.e. no hits on the band crossing the fork. But I guess with a pickle fork wrist dip, ammo wouldn't hit the tube. If it would hit the cross tube, no telling where the ammo would fly. But hey, if it works for you, it works for you.
> 
> chuck !
> 
> ...


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

The system I had ever seen on this forum and I had doubts ...

then a video of joseph_curwen which tested the Darrel G. shooting style into a movement without stop at the anchor point, made me want to try the installation he used.






It works very well, especially in less settings.

the tubes always perfectly adjusted by slightly pulling and shaking from left to right


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Tilou

yes Dugi goes more in depth about the mono tube system i assume you have watched his vids on the subject .

on you tube his name is PF shooter


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

His YouTube channel is very good :thumbsup:


----------

